# Orchid still alive.



## Orchid (Nov 19, 2015)

Orchid still alive.
Since this past summer I was thinking on and off about Dimensions forum I used to post here years ago stopped posting early 2013.
I still have the severe heart failure, have allover osteoartritis which means I can not do much of my hobbies, the garden I gave up. I had two bad falls 1 on patio tiles and from going upstairs I fall in reverse.
I visit my new since 2 years younger cardiologist my previous older cardiologist went with early retirement. I am on my second pacemaker I got surgery complications after the implant so was left with sharp nerve pains with certain movements nothing he can do about that.
I have aggravated osteoartritis from the falling down in hips feet wrists hands etc
I can do just little bits of my many hobbies. I am home now the last thing I gave up was going to a grocery shop. I have not been to the shops for clothes in years. I lead a very quiet life over the years got used to it.
My DD recently had her 16th birthday my aim was always to see her turn 18.
I miss being able to travel. My best friend lives in the USA. I did visit New York and Florida long long time ago in 1981 for vacation when I was young.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2015)

Orchid you little scamp - I have been trying to puzzle out where you were hiding. I thought maybe you ran off after that man. (I tried that too when I was younger and it really never worked out in the long haul.) I read your short bio and winced a few times. Your falls, your pacemaker, your ever present heart issues sound like more than a regular girl (or woman) could carry. You amaze me.

I too have had a couple of spectacular falls. One earned me an ambulance ride from the Walmart parking lot to an emergency room and reconstructive lower leg, ankle, etc surgery by my favorite surgeon.

I would not be able to go out and shop either, but my husband found a shopping assistant who goes with me most if the time when I chew thru the bars in my cage. He is a nice kid, about 1/3 my age and we live next door to his girlfriend. (Hubby realized that shopping with wimmen was only a step above a root canal - he stays home when he can.)

I still remember our talks about jewelry, Virginia cured ham and other tiny perks of life. I have a new email address, I will share it with you it you PM me, along with my phone number, etc.

I am glad you posted again. Good girl, I might even share my xmas ham catalog I got last week.

M2M
moore2me


----------



## Orchid (Nov 21, 2015)

Good morning moore2me

I have been eyeing those Virginia hams on various sites.
I do remember you also.
My man best friend is still there in Ohio. I am not his type. We are just friends.True. He likes his gals blonde and slim. I am now heavier than I was I hold on to lots of water too. I am still with my partner of 34.5 yrs. My teen is very busy with schoolwork.

I really liked about the US americans are all friendly people.
When I was there on vacation people say hello, make small talk to me etc.

I did think about visiting Ohio but that would be very hard healthwise and undoable.

My Ohioan best friend has a very demanding busy job so he is always at work.

Recently I made some jewelry again, I have 3+ magnifying reading glasses.
Some years ago I went to the eye doctor I have blurry vision due to the cardiac meds but nothing that helps with that I was told there
. Some of my bone/joint pains also are from side effects of the meds besides the osteoartritis.
I have all sorts of smaller medical issues my childhood exzema came back due to stress.
Not trying to bore you to tears her.
Anyway I can still do nice beadwork but only in short sessions wrists hands give out.
The running away with the man friend I did like to read them southern belle novels
way back when I was a teen young.
I never got married been living together for 34.5 years so far and at the 25th year of living together I did have a single tier wedding cake just for fun. My partner he is always very busy with his work. His hobby is spinning/cycling he goes most days to the gym for this hobby besides his work.
My teen is a serious young lady thinking about her future still thinking about what to study after high school. 

I am listening to a little xmas music. I have more stories to tell should you be interested.Nice to hear from you again. Hope all is well with you.

I baked a nice chocolate cake for DD her birthday baked from scratch, but baking is something I do not do much due to the achy hands wrists.

Same with pastry dough when I bake pies from scratch. I am good cook too.

One of my aims in life was to cook for my Ohioan best friend feed that man he is thin.



I can hear you laugh, right accross the ocean.

Have a nice weekend, enjoy!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 21, 2015)

See my album for 2 pictures of jewelry I made some time ago. I will ask DD if she can make some pictures of some more recent jewelry I made.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow, long time no see! Glad to hear you're still alive and kicking!


----------

